# Epic Production Technologies



## tyler.martin (Jan 30, 2013)

Epic Production Technologies (Formerly Q1 and Ed and Ted's Lighting) has closed for business abruptly today.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2013)

Wonder what this means for the tours they have out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler.martin (Jan 30, 2013)

supposedly some tours have been continued, with staff paid already.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Feb 6, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Wonder what this means for the tours they have out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here's some more news:

Lights dimming at Epic - Winnipeg Free Press

ST


----------



## rochem (Feb 7, 2013)

We've had Blue Man Group in my theatre for the last few days, and the show is out with a package from Epic.The Head Elec said that he had been having trouble getting in contact with them even about a week before this announcement came, and then they suddenly shut their doors without even letting them know. Calls and requests for maintenance were going completely unanswered, so they had to be somewhat self-sufficient for a few weeks. Apparently, however, Epic just got in contact with the company to say that there were certain shops that would stay open to provide maintenance to currently running shows, so they're getting a huge maintenance package shipped tomorrow. It's not much, but that's what I've been able to find out.


----------

